# tomcat7 ignoriert META-INF/services



## soulspirit (17. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit 2 Tagen meine JSF/CDI Applikation auf meinem lokalen Tomcat zum Laufen zu kriegen. Folgendes Problem:

ich möchte für CDI (Weld Implementation) eine Custom Scope schreiben. Die Implementation steht schon. Nun müsste ich eigentlich nur mehr im Ordner META-INF/services ein File anlegen:

```
Dateiname: javax.enterprise.inject.spi.Extension
Inhalt: foo.bar.MyContextExtension
```

Das habe ich auch gemacht. Wenn ich nun (in Eclipse Indigo) meinen Server starte, dann lädt Tomcat meine Extension gar nicht. Ich finde keinen Hinweis darauf im log, er meckert auch nicht, wenn ich absichtlich einen falschen Classpath reinschreibe. Scheint so als würde er den Ordner ganz einfach ignorieren. Dementsprechend bekomme ich beim Verwenden des Scopes eine entsprechende Exception:
*ContextNotActiveException WELD-001303 No active contexts for scope type foo.bar.MyScope*

Hab google bemüht, aber noch keinen Hinweis gefunden woran es liegen könnte.. Gleicht dazu muss ich sagen, dass ein weiteres framework wie Seam oder MyFaces nicht in Frage kommt, es sollte nur dieser eine Custom Scope implementiert werden.

zur Projektstruktur:

```
+src
+Webcontent
 +META-INF
  +services
   javax.enterprise.inject.spi.Extension
  context.xml
  MANIFEST.MF
 +WEB-INF
  +lib
  +images
  +tags
  faces-config.xml
  web.xml
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## mvitz (17. Feb 2012)

Ich würde mal versuchen das File unter src/META-INF und nicht unter WebContent/META-INF abzulegen.


----------



## soulspirit (17. Feb 2012)

jep das wars  dummer Fehler und viel Zeit den Bach runter.. aber wenigstens funktioniert der Scope jetzt  danke


----------

